# European Mounts ?



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I shot a buck this year and wanna do a European Mount. But I am not sure how to go about it. Right now I have the head outside hanging so the birds and critters can eat the extra meat off it. So please any advice?


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I did one a few years ago. I peeled off the meat and fur, then boiled the head in a big pot over a propane turkey fryer for about four or five hours. Then I soaked it in peroxide, and maybe a little bleach. It turned out nice, kinda messy work. I may be able to upload a pic...


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Treebass, please try and do that. I want to do this really bad. I got it hanging so the mice don't eat"GNAW" on the antlers.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

ive became quite good at this i barried mine in the gorund and then bleached them they turned out nice.
1st take all the fur off the scull and burry it with the rack sticking out of the gorund then take a garbage can and stick it over top of the rack so nothing can take the can off and make sure you can the can waitied down with somehting pinning the sides down as well i put mine inthe ground in november of last year and pull it out in may then bleached it just soaked paper towles with bleach and let them set on the head and keept doing that for about a week. any other ? just ask you could also boil it but i dont like the smell of that nor the time in all of that. If you would like a nice stand to put your on i have some that i made just let me know


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Nick, How long are you leaving it buried? And what about the lower jaw? Yours is really nice , I will deffinetly get with you about the bases you have.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve typed out the best way in years past, but don&#8217;t have time to right now. You may be able to find it in a search. Most important of all, *never use bleach.* Plain old peroxide works as well as anything, is cheap and it&#8217;s safe. Bleach will deteriorate the bone, sometimes to the point that everything falls apart. It will also continue to deteriorate over the years.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=53124&cat=500
Here is a link... I'm gettin' closer!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If you do a search, someone posted a while back a how to on the best Euro mount I think I have ever seen. I cant remember who it was. I believe it was a kit though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Heres one that a member done himself with a kit that turned out really nice. I couldnt find the one I was thinkning of but this one is just as nice.

www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112509&highlight=european+mount


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i left mine barried from novermber till may and then clean it with water and used bleach with paper towles and only left them on the few mins at at time if you want pm and i can explain to you better over the phone. I just got rid of the lower jaw i didnt want it and never messed with one .


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

all the mounts i make are solid oak but i can do them in any kind of wood you want and any kind of stain.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

nick your stand looks very nice , how much do you charge for them ???


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

25 bux shipped any where i can pretty much do any kind you want i did all the wood behind my head mounts aswell if any one needs one of them do thoses in the shape of ohio and other if intrested ill post some pics i did these mounts just paying around in my bacement last winter any one on ogf can have one for 20 shipped


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I boil mine. Skin the skull & remove as much meat as you can. I wrap the horns in aluminum foil, put in about 1/2 cup of borax detergent bring to a low boil for about 30 mins. Take out the skull & pick off as much meat/gunk you can - a wire brush works pretty well at removing the meat/gunk. Rinse repeat above until its clean. Then I soak in hydrogen peroxide, get strongest you can find, for a day or so.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

My taxidermist will do a euro mount for free as long as you give him the cape of the deer. PM me if you would like to know his name an address


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive been doing these as a hobby for a few years now, if you want to do it yourself i can walk you through it, or if you want me to do it for you, im sure we can work out a deal, ive probably done 10 or 12 and have pictures to prove it, if youre interested call me anytime at (216)403-4537


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

tOSUSteve said:


> I boil mine. Skin the skull & remove as much meat as you can. I wrap the horns in aluminum foil, put in about 1/2 cup of borax detergent bring to a low boil for about 30 mins. Take out the skull & pick off as much meat/gunk you can - a wire brush works pretty well at removing the meat/gunk. Rinse repeat above until its clean. Then I soak in hydrogen peroxide, get strongest you can find, for a day or so.


Yes, remove skin & as much meat that you can,

BOIL in Sal Soda, it will dissolve all fat & meat.

From a taxidermy supply house or ?. Just Goggle it you may find it local.

Nik,


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have also heard of the use of dermestid beetles. I have never used them but from what I have seen on the internet they work pretty well. Try doing a general search on google and see what you think. I have heard that some taxidermists in Ohio have them.

Not sure of the cost, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I have heard of using beatles and have a friens who has one that has been done by the beatles looks great and natural not bleached out chech with taxidermist to see availability


----------

